# Where do I buy LED lights? Other supplies for building my own grow cabinet?



## 420forall (Feb 27, 2016)

Hello all. I'm at the point where I'm done looking, and done waiting on others trying to find my Marijuana! I am now saving my $$ and am building my own indoor grow box.trying hard to do the research so I get it more right then wrong. it will be hrdro...
 My biggest question is on the led lights. I want to buy directly from company. no Amazon B.S.. What lights work best, and where do I go? I am getting very confused trying to find out any real info on net itself. Every one is just trying to all their product. I would really be thankful for the help.
 Also need a spot in USA to buy other stuff at. What filters work best for no smell?
Thank you and please help!!


----------



## techrons78 (Feb 27, 2016)

I run a BML spyder 600..illumitex ds...and 2Illumigrow  325..I have  grow with apollo..black dog..advanced..homegrown lights...pro source. ..and a couple others I can't remember. First  2 are made in  texas..the  BML is hand made..customers service  is awsome,light is awsome.I'm on second grow with illumitex..they also are a,high end comercial light...they did a study at DOE znd spyder 1200 was most energy efficency at a2 mmol per watt..next was ilumitex at 1.73 I think..Arizona state has also done study on BML. I love all 3 of the light.the lumigrow u can dial in spectrum with user friendly  knobs..but u can also had dimming to illumitex..and with BML you can set a sunrise set schedule if you want.my favorite overall is BML .I wish I would have gotten the 1200 instead  of 600 tho..the lumigrows are soo small yet powerfull you csn place them anywhere I use them as side lighting..they each produce the same amount of red and blue as 1000 Watt HPs...and the produce rock hard dense oozing resin. ...so I would  go with either 3.. they are not made in China like black dog or advanced and say they are built  here.I wasted allot of money to figure this out..good luck bro


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 28, 2016)

Do not buy cheap LEDs.  I do not know how large a space you are thinking of, but if you do not have a thou or 2 to drop on lights, I would recommend using HID lighting rather than LED.

I know you dissed Amazon here, but it really is a good place to buy growing supplies.


----------



## techrons78 (Feb 28, 2016)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Do not buy cheap LEDs.  I do not know how large a space you are thinking of, but if you do not have a thou or 2 to drop on lights, I would recommend using HID lighting rather than LED.
> 
> I know you dissed Amazon here, but it really is a good place to buy growing supplies.


Yea I order allot of my nutes from amazon..I'm next to a shipping center ..quick..they txt your order to phone...they are only company's  that I have seen and I have ordered from many places but they are hazmat correct in shipping.


----------

